# Other Crickets?



## Jen (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone here breed the other type of cricket the mole cricket?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 10, 2007)

Yuk, scary things those ones. 

I think the reason the crickets that are common are those particular ones is that a lot of the others have harder exoskeleton and are harder to digest (well, thats what I think I read anyway). I've been wrong one or twice though.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 10, 2007)

They're so cute!!

Check his little face out: http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/south/series8/week_one/mole_cricket203.jpg

What do these guys eat?


EDIT: they eat larvae, worms, roots and grasses

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Mole_cricket02.jpg - I must have one!


----------



## reece89 (Nov 10, 2007)

they're strong little buggers.


----------



## bylo (Nov 10, 2007)

They’re noisy too


----------



## bitey (Nov 10, 2007)

lol easy to see how they got thier name


----------



## PhilK (Nov 10, 2007)

I want one. But I can't imagine them being too exciting as pets.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 10, 2007)

I come across these guys all the time,they have a nasty bite.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 10, 2007)

agreed brettix :shock:


----------



## Jen (Nov 11, 2007)

I meant does anyone use them as a food source? obviously for bigger lizards as they do appear to have a bit of chitin, but they were everywhere the other night at the jets game and it made me wonder


----------



## PhilK (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it wouldn't be the best for the herps. They seem more crunchy than meaty and all that chitin could lead to impaction?

I don't keep lizards though so I don't honestly know


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 11, 2007)

i used to use them as bait for fishing, they lived in the mud around my dam so i would ddig around catching them and then use them to go fishing worked really reallly well


----------



## Jen (Nov 13, 2007)

lizard keepers? what're your opinions


----------



## jimbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Iv seen a wild leaf tail gecko eat one..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Nov 13, 2007)

lol i find em everynow and again but never get bitten
they try and dig inbetween my fingers tho and that kinda hurts haha
they get pretty big too


----------



## Brettix (Nov 13, 2007)

I have fed them to my bigger lizards but not young ones or hatchies.
So adult beardies to larger lizards would be ok.


----------

